# Nagsisisi ako?



## rekcah

(Nagsisisi ako) How to say this in english?

this is about blaming myself because im not seriously learn english before thats why im always here asking now.I can say blaming myself as (sinisisi ko ang sarili ko)but how bout nagsisisi ako?


----------



## DotterKat

I _*regret *_that I did not take my English lessons seriously.

If you want to be more dramatic about it you could say:

I *bemoan / bewail* the fact that I did not take my English lessons seriously.


----------



## rekcah

thank you again.


----------



## AskLang

Or you could say -



> I regret not having taken my English lessons seriously.


 
I hope the natives would agree.


----------



## DotterKat

(@ AskLang) Yes, the past progressive gerund tense is perfectly acceptable.


----------

